# Option info services



## tezz (16 February 2006)

anyone got any info on SHARESELECT, there fees arn't to bad compared with AUSTRALIAN STOCK REPORT, not sure about MERIDIAN if they are still going,
SHARESELECT claim an options trading account of $15,000 started in may05 now worth $49,000, they SMS the trades to you.
Any SHARESELECT customers out there??????


----------

